# Is pot safer than alcohol?



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.fool.com/investing/gener...that-marijuana-i.aspx?source=eogyholnk0000001


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lemme think about it...

OK...I've thought about it...

YES!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't need to think about it BJ. You know my answer.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well..neither one of them seems to be on the FDA's list of recommended nutrition...:rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Well..neither one of them seems to be on the FDA's list of recommended nutrition...:rotfl:


LOL


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Yup !


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Well..neither one of them seems to be on the FDA's list of recommended nutrition...:rotfl:


Funny!

Hard to say for me. Yeah I grew up and went to college in the 70's, so we all know what that means. Seemed to have survived OK. Still have friends who blaze up occasionally who are fine upstanding citizens, professionals, etc.
Now that the shoes on the other foot with my sons, the thing I really worry about is the legal ramifications of getting caught with weed. Already had some issues with that.
However, if you held a gun to my head and said make a choice, would you rather have your kid out partying and possibly driving home after drinking or smoking up all night, based on past experience I'd take smoking every time. No question.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

yep..


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

whaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

uhhhh??? wow man.....was that a stop sign??? Totally safe.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mr. Breeze said:


> uhhhh??? wow man.....was that a stop sign??? Totally safe.


 Nope...Those are the drunks...The stoners are stopped at them waiting for them to turn green! :rybka:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Mr. Breeze said:


> uhhhh??? wow man.....was that a stop sign??? Totally safe.


It's cool man. Here have some Cheetos.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Yep, it is true


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Mr. Breeze said:


> uhhhh??? wow man.....was that a stop sign?


Don't worry about it man. I'll stop twice at the next one.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've seen way too many folks get drug into the ER & die from drinking too much over the years...Not once have I ever seen someone die from burning too much cheeba...Jus Sayin.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

What was the question, again?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Makes my eyes red just thinking about it.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I've never smoked but would have to say marijuana is the better option of the two.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

So the test confirmed what we all already knew. How about that!!


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

The lethal dosage for pot is 1500lbs in 15 minutes per FDA drug standards! I'd say it's pretty safe.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Why drink & drive when you can smoke & fly?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

reb said:


> The lethal dosage for pot is 1500lbs in 15 minutes per FDA drug standards! I'd say it's pretty safe.


There's a lot more to safety than how much of something it takes to kill you.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

A 1500# chick sittin on your chest will kill ya faster than tryin to smoke that amount of weed in a day! Sorry, that just popped into my mind.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

First define "is".


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ole blueduck said:


> First define "is".


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's my opinion that driving under the influence of either one is a bad idea.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

^^^^^ making sense,lol


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

reb said:


> The lethal dosage for pot is 1500lbs in 15 minutes per FDA drug standards! I'd say it's pretty safe.


How much does it take to kill someone else?


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

On that East 5...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The only way I can begin to understand how alcohol is legal and marijuana is illegal would have to be "How much money are politicians making on alcohol right now and how would legalizing marijuana would affect them monetarily?"


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Please explain how the politicians are " making money off booze"?
Or do you mean " the government ".


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

donf said:


> Please explain how the politicians are " making money off booze"?
> Or do you mean " the government ".


I would imagine most politicians get some hefty 'campaign donations' from the Alcoholic Beverage lobbyists.....

The 'Marijuana Lobbyists'???...not so much cuz last I heard the banks are all afraid of even touching their money...in deposits or otherwise..and they got a chit pot full of cash on hand and no where to put it....


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

pot, it's what's for dinner


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I say it's unhealthy--not the use but the methods obtaining it. My experience with pot was not a bad one--other than made me very paranoid--but it was the people I associated with in the purchasing made it unhealthy.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

You ever think that you're not in traffic you are the traffic?


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

At least mary jane won't kill your liver.


----------



## Flippin' Crazee (May 14, 2015)

I only people that would say smoking pot is worse than alcohol are the one's that have never smoked pot.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

On a dangerous to you and others scale of 0 to 10, with alcohol being a 10, I would say pot is about a 2 or 3. You might get hit from the rear for going 40 mph in a 70 mph zone!! 

This is from personal tests over time. I can't remember where I put my research data? I could have saved the government a lot of money and time.

Later
R3F


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

ChuChu said:


> How much does it take to kill someone else?


Not sure how much but it takes 83.4 yrs .


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My buddy many years ago ate a 6 meat whataburger on the way home from a zztop concert it was bout 19$ no sides.
They both need control or we will be out of whataburgers.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

I've never known anyone that "smoked themselves to death", but did lose 2 friends to "acute alcohol poisoning", both in their 20's, both got so drunk they aspirated and drown in their own vomit. Now on that note, Happy Monday!! Smoke'em if you got'em.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Mont said:


> It's my opinion that driving under the influence of either one is a bad idea.


I agree 100%


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

donf said:


> Please explain how the politicians are " making money off booze"?
> Or do you mean " the government ".





Tortuga said:


> I would imagine most politicians get some hefty 'campaign donations' from the Alcoholic Beverage lobbyists.....
> 
> The 'Marijuana Lobbyists'???...not so much cuz last I heard the banks are all afraid of even touching their money...in deposits or otherwise..and they got a chit pot full of cash on hand and no where to put it....


Tortuga explained mainly what I meant. But there is more to, it a more direct way.
Politicians, due to their knowledge and power about the pending legislation they are considering, can get an insider type deal on investing.

It was rumored, as example, and no I can't prove it, that Houston Council members got involved in the real estate where IAH is before they voted to build it. History shows the Kennedy family did well on alcohol. It is ALWAYS about money. Do you honestly think these politicians spend more on their campaigns that the job pays just for the heck of it? It puts them in position to make some really serious money in many ways.

I will go even further, but this is only opinion. At this point it appears like marijuana will become legal at some time in the future. I bet there are many politicians right now working on how to make the most money after they legalize it. They may be considering the best locations for growing, they may be researching potency, or distribution, who knows, but they are in office for power and money. They are businessmen, and they are doing the work right now to capitalize on it. Once they legalize it, it becomes a legitimate business. Don't you think they want to be on the ground floor?

Honestly, don't you think that Alcoholic Beverage Industry lobbyists are throwing huge money against legalizing marijuana? Politicians are a LOT more concerned with their personal wallets than what the government stands to make on taxes.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Both may be less dangerous than texting.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

bubbas kenner said:


> My buddy many years ago ate a 6 meat whataburger on the way home from a zztop concert it was bout 19$ no sides.
> They both need control or we will be out of whataburgers.


Was your friend's name "Shaggy"?

That's funny stuff!


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Nope...Those are the drunks...The stoners are stopped at them waiting for them to turn green! :rybka:


Yeah, I forget who it was who said "Drunk drivers run red lights, stoned drivers stop at green lights." George Carlin maybe?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Is the devil better then the evil?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Chewba Chew?


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

OK here goes, onto any party a little rain must fall...

1) Pot smoke causes lung cancer. Like unfiltered Camel Wides. 
2) Pot smoking has been linked to the "amotivational syndrome". What?
3) Pot smoking is associated with accumulation of neurofibrillary tangles in neurons of the brain which impair microtubules and intracellular transport. What was that? Dave's not here. 
4) Neurofibrillary tangles, amyloid bodies and impaired intracellular transport are associated with Alzheimer's Disease. (Oldtimer's disease).
5) Pot use impairs the immune system - smokers often have chronic "sniffles".
6) Research on animals shows chronic changes in the brain similar to the brains of humans that are chronically stressed - interesting since pot is said to relieve stress.
7) Pot is frequently a gateway drug leading to other stronger drugs.
8) Oh, and pot smoke is not filtered and causes lung cancer.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

'Nuff said!


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

^^^^^Wrong...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Krokodil users and crack heads usually can't afford cars. I'd say that those are safer as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

huntnetime said:


> ^^^^^Wrong...


Then eat all those fruit you want but the stuff sold in bottles to drink is made by man.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Here is the answer with questions. Have you ever heard of a pothead beating the h out of his wife or g/f?.Have you ever heard of a pothead kicking in a door of a house to steal and pawn for a bag of weed? How abou some dude stned driving the wrong way on a freeway and he kills a family?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Drunk drivers Kill 12,000 people a year. People killed by guns is 1/12th of that. Yet we seem fixed on banning guns and not a thought of banning alcohol. Alcohol is a poison who's time is passed. The "LEGAL" drug is still a drug....plain and simple.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

On Time Too said:


> OK here goes, onto any party a little rain must fall...
> 
> 1) Pot smoke causes lung cancer. Like unfiltered Camel Wides.
> 2) Pot smoking has been linked to the "amotivational syndrome". What?
> ...


You must be high. 1 and 8 say the same thing.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

ole blueduck said:


> Here is the answer with questions. Have you ever heard of a pothead beating the h out of his wife or g/f?.Have you ever heard of a pothead kicking in a door of a house to steal and pawn for a bag of weed?


 Sure, to get money for more dope and Cheetos.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

ole blueduck said:


> Have you ever heard of a pothead kicking in a door of a house to steal and pawn for a bag of weed?


 Actually, yes, my old roommate in college at UT. He picked the lock on this guys door to steal his weed (he was a dealer), bypassing the need to pawn anything...at least for a while...


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

On Time Too said:


> Actually, yes, my old roommate in college at UT. He picked the lock on this guys door to steal his weed (he was a dealer), bypassing the need to pawn anything...at least for a while...


Wow UT ,weed, that's a required course up there .


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

ole blueduck said:


> Wow UT ,weed, that's a required course up there .


Yep its a wonder I can still think! :bounce:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

To me, there is zero doubt that alcohol is more dangerous than marijuana. But somehow, on all these type threads, I think the word "safe" or "safer" should be left out due to the implications.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> To me, there is zero doubt that alcohol is more dangerous than marijuana. But somehow, on all these type threads, I think the word "safe" or "safer" should be left out due to the implications.


Agreed, good point.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

The United States of America.... land of the free and home of the brave where dudes can legally marry dudes in all 50 states, but you still can't legally buy weed.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Weed is infinitely safer. You can bypass all health hazards (or most, at least) by vaporizing or eating it in edible forms.

That being said, I don't think that it's a good idea to sit around a smoke all day, although I have quite a few, pretty successful friends that do.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

Marijuana, like alcohol and smoking, doesn't harm you overnight. It takes time. Emphysema from smoking takes years and usually doesn't hit until age 45-50 or so, and up to the time you get it you feel fine and can run marathons. Similar to pot and alcohol, until a critical mass of brain tissue is damaged, no significant symptoms are seen. 

Its kind of like a gas tank. While there is still some gas, the engine runs great. But then all of a sudden the limit is reached and symptoms appear. 

Regardless, I do not believe that life is a marijuana or alcohol deficiency.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

chad said:


> The United States of America.... land of the free and home of the brave where dudes can legally marry dudes in all 50 states, but you still can't legally buy weed.


"Dudes" ?I don't think so. There are more acurate names for them.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

On Time Too said:


> . Similar to pot and alcohol, until a critical mass of brain tissue is damaged, no significant symptoms are seen.


I saw this in movie once. MJ induced madness


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know. Is it safer to kick a grizzly bear or a polar bear in the butt? Just don't do it to either. Same with the other "stuff".


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

poppadawg said:


> I saw this in movie once. MJ induced madness


Well it never made me mad, except when I ran out.....


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

Let's bring age into the scenario.


On a developed adult brain, I would concede that MJ is the lesser of the evils, but which is worse on a young teenage developing brain?

(serious question)


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

KEN KERLEY said:


> I don't know. Is it safer to kick a grizzly bear or a polar bear in the butt?


Either choice is better if you kick your friend in the shin first so the bear gets them instead of you  You only have to run faster than the slowest runner. The moral is pass, don't puff and buy, but don't drink.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

The difference between driving drunk and driving stoned is easy. The drunk sees the light turn yellow 1/2 mile ahead and floors it, screaming "#*&@, I can make it!!"
The stoner sees it turn yellow and slows down to the point where when he finally gets to the light, he is out of gas. Leaves his car sitting at the light, walks across the street to the store, buys a 1/2 gallon of Big RED. a bag of Funyuns, a bag of Cheetos, 2 packs of Twinkies and 2 packs of ZIG Zags, and asks direction to the nearest Jack in the BOX.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep, but wouldn't drive under the influence of either.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Watching the Lewis and Clark special on PBS last night and had to laugh when it was mentioned that when L&C gave whisky to one of the tribes, the chiefs asked the leaders of the expedition why the white men would give them something that made them act like a fool.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

On Time Too said:


> OK here goes, onto any party a little rain must fall...
> 
> 1) Pot smoke causes lung cancer. Like unfiltered Camel Wides.
> Has not been proven. One study showed the risks was very minimal.
> ...


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

Grumpy365 said:


> Let's bring age into the scenario.
> 
> On a developed adult brain, I would concede that MJ is the lesser of the evils, but which is worse on a young teenage developing brain?
> 
> (serious question)


 Booze. Easier to get alcohol poisoning in young brains.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

USNHM-DV said:


> On Time Too said:
> 
> 
> > OK here goes, onto any party a little rain must fall...
> ...


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

number 5 on the list is wrong . if pot gave you the sniffles willie nelson would have drowned in snot years ago.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*'reality' ?????*

I suspect that MJ and Alky are just two dogs with different names...

If you admit it...both are just a means to escape from 'reality'...if even for just a little while...

I read somewhere......

*"Reality is for people who can't handle drugs or booze!"

:rotfl:
*


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

Tortuga said:


> I suspect that MJ and Alky are just two dogs with different names...
> 
> If you admit it...both are just a means to escape from 'reality'...if even for just a little while...
> 
> ...


Pretty good! I like that.

"Life is NOT an alcohol or marijuana deficiency".


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> I suspect that MJ and Alky are just two dogs with different names...
> 
> If you admit it...both are just a means to escape from 'reality'...if even for just a little while...
> 
> ...


I think you are right. One's a pitbull and the other is more of a lap dog


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

poppadawg said:


> I think you are right. One's a pitbull and the other is more of a lap dog


 I think that depends. Some of the pot available at my college was very strong, and when combined with alcohol which almost always happened, got people very, very fcked up.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

http://insider.foxnews.com/2015/07/...imes-charged-hit-and-run-pinal-county-arizona


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

On Time Too said:


> I think that depends. Some of the pot available at my college was very strong, and when combined with alcohol which almost always happened, got people very, very fcked up.


Most of the pot available in the 70s and such aren't anywhere near the potency available today. Obviously mixing drugs is never a good thing, but there is no arguing that marijuana is much safer than alcohol.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

On Time Too said:


> USNHM-DV said:
> 
> 
> > GOSH, thanks for pointing out all the wrong stuff above!! All those major US medical center research projects were rigged! Marijuana may just be the long sought fountain of health, youth and beauty!! Apparently there simply are no bad side effects! Drying plant leaves, flowers and stems and lighting fire to it and deeply inhaling the smoke holding your breath is healthy!! All the effects are good! 100%! All negative information is propaganda! Legalize it!! Put the 8 year old kids on it! Sue all the chemical companies in Pasadena that drug test for it! Wa hoo! Hand out samples in grocery stores and drivers license offices! We've got the answer! Cheech and Chong were right!!
> ...


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

Tortuga said:


> I suspect that MJ and Alky are just two dogs with different names...
> 
> If you admit it...both are just a means to escape from 'reality'...if even for just a little while...
> 
> ...


LSD was the best for escaping reality  Or so I heard. 

But, I agree, both are a way to escape for awhile. A chance to relax and forget things for awhile. Unfortunately, booze can make you mean instead of mellow. Weed, just makes you mellow.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Just Go Fishing. Talk about relaxing.

I enjoy adult privileges but when I truly want to get away, I wet a hook.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

USNHM-DV said:


> On Time Too said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the best you can do?
> ...


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Ask that question*

Of the 35 year old fella that hit me from the rear at over 100MPH on I-35 while high on pot and a habitual user - its gonna cost him some jail time soon

POT has three uses -- as fiber for ROPE, Cannabinol oil as medicine, and SMOKED to get high.

Alcohol from fermentation, which kills brain cells--used in EXCESS causes about the same problems as does Pot. BOTH can be concentrated to get you drunk or high QUICKER

BOTH HAVE SIDE EFFECTS - that tend to kill and maim innocent bystanders and are unhealthy to all users.

NEXT STUPID QUESTION !!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Why are we always obsessed with the safety of others? Can't we just let consenting adults be free?


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Naw, let's blame guns, flags, pot, gators, cops, religion, white guilt, etc. 
Personal descisions ? Rights ? pfffftttt. Always something else to blame.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I did a test when I was in college, where you hit a button after a buzzer sounds, and they measure your reaction time. Then you take a shot, wait a bit, and do the test again...and again. I was feeling really cocky, because my reaction time actually improved a little after a few shots.

Then they do a test where you watch a traffic video, where something goes wrong, and you have to decide whether to go left or right. You have to hit a left or right button, and they measure both your reaction time, and whether you hit the right button.

Oops. Not only did my reaction time get worse (a LOT worse) when there was a decision linked to it, but my judgment went straight to hell. I hit the wrong button a lot. Which meant that I would have done the wrong thing in traffic, and possibly hurt someone. That cured me from "buzzed driving" forever.

The problem is, alcohol affects your dopamine, too. So by the time your judgment starts to go, you're feeling like everything is right. That's why when you try to get the keys from someone, they usually tell you that they're fine to drive home. 

You can bet that part of the reason pot is illegal is that there is so much money flowing from alcohol. The taxes on it are immense. The industry spends lavishly, and the advertising dollars are mind-boggling. Everything from sports teams to charity auctions depends on the flow of alcohol to keep the money flowing. The government spends a fortune chasing moonshiners, to make sure that everyone gets their taste from the manufacture and distribution. On the other hand, a lot of money has been made by keeping pot illegal. Go figure.

Speaking of moonshiners - some of the most influential and respected families in this country (and almost certainly in your county) got their big start during Prohibition. There are a bunch of names on our fishing maps that are named after moonshiners and their families. "Moonshiner" is such a cute name, it's easy to overlook the fact that they were the exact equivalent of the drug smugglers of today.

Alcohol has always been legal in my lifetime, and pot has always been illegal. I never had anything to do with pot, but obviously a LOT of my friends did. I've seen both in action on any given night, and long-term. I think it's kind of silly to even suggest that pot is as harmful as alcohol. Generally, people are a LOT more likely to insist on driving after drinking alcohol, and often when they are a lot less able to drive safely. Alcohol is at least as habit-forming - personally I think more so. And the liver damage is steady and unavoidable. Once I understood what it was doing to me, I sort of had to put it down. Rarely have a drink anymore. If there's anything worse than dying, it's getting old and being messed up health-wise.

I don't have a problem with anyone who drinks, smokes, or abstains. But if I had it to do over again, I'd drink less alcohol along the way.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

On Time Too said:


> I think that depends. Some of the pot available at my college was very strong, and when combined with alcohol which almost always happened, got people very, very fcked up.


 You ought to watch people take a dip drunk :rotfl:

Even people who dip will get thrown for a loop, until you learn how to handle it.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

USNHM-DV said:


> On Time Too said:
> 
> 
> > OK here goes, onto any party a little rain must fall...
> ...


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> Why are we always obsessed with the safety of others? Can't we just let consenting adults be free?


Because they usually end up killing or hurting people that are trying to be free.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Exactly*



ChuChu said:


> Because they usually end up killing or hurting people that are trying to be free.


I can't be free to drive sober down a highway without some POT HEAD or DRUNK running me over - gonna have about a 100K doc bill as a result to fix a damaged back --

I keep thinking about getting my pound of flesh


----------



## Toadtrout (Dec 27, 2014)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Of the 35 year old fella that hit me from the rear at over 100MPH on I-35 while high on pot and a habitual user - its gonna cost him some jail time soon
> 
> POT has three uses -- as fiber for ROPE, Cannabinol oil as medicine, and SMOKED to get high.
> 
> ...


Pot kills and maims innocent bystanders?

Nancy Reagan called and wants her made up lies back.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

On Time Too said:


> I think that depends. Some of the pot available at my college was very strong, and when combined with alcohol which almost always happened, got people very, very fcked up.


We always joked about those drinking and smoking as being "droned". Mostly idiots in my opinion who eventually get sick and throw up. Unless you graduated in the last few years, most likely "the pot at my college" was basic run of the mill weed. Some better than others I'm sure. Whats produced and sold today is of a much higher THC level than before. I personnally know a few who are regular pot smokers and couldn't handle the newer strains of marijauna the first time they tried it. It was something they had never experienced before and counldn't handle. They had a hard time explaining to the ER doctor all they did was smoke a joint. This change has happened in our area in the last few years. I never really put much weight in people smoking pot but after hearing a few recent stories it really makes me wonder.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

pot=safer than alcohol


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

Grumpy365 said:


> USNHM-DV said:
> 
> 
> > On Time Too said:
> ...


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

*Clearly, a person who has one average drink or beer or two is not dangerous. However a person who has smoked one average joint of potenet marijuana will be very stoned. *

The two are not comparable. You are comparing two very different levels of drug consumption. So, its a bogus comparison. Like saying, "Oh, a person that takes one hit of cheap dirt weed is far less impaired than someone that drinks a whole bottle of wine." Or, "a person that drinks one beer is less impaired that someone that smokes 4 grams of crack."

The use of vapor devices eliminates much of the harmful effects of smoking. Baked products, candies, and other eatables also eliminate the harmful effects of smoking on the lungs.

So, if the claim is - we need to ban weed because of possible lung damage - then the answer would be - make eatables legal and restrict "smoking" to vapor devices. Problem solved. Alleged adverse health consequences mitigated if not eliminated completely. Right?

But, big picture, my life is filled with activities that are potentially harmful to my health. In fact, up to age 44, the leading cause of death among men is "unintentional injuries," which includes auto accidents, on the job injuries, and recreational activities. I would prefer to make my own risk/reward calculations, as opposed to having those decisions made by others for me.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Bacon has killed more people than weed.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

24Buds or 24_Buds_


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

Ernest said:


> *Clearly, a person who has one average drink or beer or two is not dangerous. However a person who has smoked one average joint of potent marijuana will be very stoned. *
> 
> The two are not comparable.


 The two are very comparable, referring to an average setting of use of a few minutes to half an hour.

In fact the average drinker with an average drink takes a lot longer to finish than the potent pot user finishing a joint so his expensive new purchase doesn't just go "up in smoke".


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

No, while one can consume massive quantities of heroin in a half hour, that does not mean such quantities are typical or average consumption. 

I don't know what rock you currently reside under, but if you are smoking a whole joint in 30 minutes, you are smoking dirt weed. You will likely not be impaired by anything more than a pounding headache.

You know, recent developments include this new type of joints that can actually be put out or "extinguished." Thus, the remaining portion can be smoked later. Drrr.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

Not as large as yours. I will try to make it a little easier for you to understand. 

Considering average usage patterns, unless you are taking a shot of liquor, the average mouthful of a mixed drink or beer has no where near the mind altering effect of a single bong or hookah hit of potent marijuana like the kind you use. You really should keep that in mind.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

On Time Too said:


> Not as large as yours. I will try to make it a little easier for you to understand.
> 
> Considering average usage patterns, unless you are taking a shot of liquor, the average mouthful of a mixed drink or beer has no where near the mind altering effect of a single bong or hookah hit of potent marijuana like the kind you use. You really should keep that in mind.


Except that a bong hit is more equivalent to chugging a very large beer or taking a triple shot.

You can't even begin to compare a mouthful of a drink to a bong hit.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

rugger said:


> Except that a bong hit is more equivalent to chugging a very large beer or taking a triple shot.
> 
> You can't even begin to compare a mouthful of a drink to a bong hit.


I know that and you know that. Tell Ernest.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Tell me more about these average usage patterns you are considering and the type of MJ you claim I use. I'd love to hear the story you concoct for both these issues. 

Changing the goal posts again. Surprise, surprise. 

Let's now compare a weak dose of alcohol taken in a small quantity - a mouthful - relative to potent weed. 

What's next, are you going to compare the effects of one gram of alcohol to one gram of heroin or coke? 

Obviously, smoked MJ and oral consumption of alcohol use different ingestion paths. Further, the two substances are used in vastly different quantities. Thus, this whole diversion of yours is stupid.

Remember, you started this whole dosage comparison thing. Not me.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Ernest. It is encouraging to see you finally understand that a single small quantity intake of potent marijuana especially when taken by bong or hookah may be more dangerous to people than a single small quantity intake of mixed drink or beer.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Use of MJ via a bong or water pipe does not increase its effects. The purpose of the water filtration is not to enhance the impairment. To the contrary, some of the active substances are removed by the water. Thus, less impairment for any given quantity used. 

Where do you get this nonsense? Are you are some Reefer Madness/Junk Science reading list?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I think that would depend on both the type of fishing and the type of sex. 

Butt, rest assured, our subterranean posters will be along shortly to explain how fishing is far more dangerous than sex because they once saw a TV show in which people died crab fishing in the arctic, while they have masturbated 1000's of times without incident.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Ernest said:


> I think that would depend on both the type of fishing and the type of sex.
> 
> Butt, rest assured, our subterranean posters will be along shortly to explain how fishing is far more dangerous than sex because they once saw a TV show in which people died crab fishing in the arctic, while they have masturbated 1000's of times without incident.


Ernest, you okay?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

There is a post that was deleted between my two posts. So, absent that reference, my last post appears out of context.

But, thanks for asking. Actually, doing just OK. Took a hard fall the other day, cracked some ribs, minor near death experience, and it still hurts. Only when I move or breath or blink my eyes.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

1,000 times without incident???


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Ernest said:


> There is a post that was deleted between my two posts. So, absent that reference, my last post appears out of context.
> 
> But, thanks for asking. Actually, doing just OK. Took a hard fall the other day, cracked some ribs, minor near death experience, and it still hurts. Only when I move or breath or blink my eyes.





jc said:


> 1,000 times without incident???


Maybe not


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

While I admit I am not good at it, there are some 2Coolers that don't understand what I think are the basics of debate.


----------

